# Überlauf



## Wels (23. Juli 2006)

hallo zusammen
muß ich eigentlich einen überlauf bauen? wie hadhabt ihr das 
schön langsam wird mein teich schon ansehnlich     
bilder kommen dann auch


----------



## Thorsten (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Überlauf*

Hi Franz,

ich habe bei mir im Teich einen Überlauf eingebaut.

Missen möchte ich diesen im Herbst nicht, er hat schon gute Arbeit verrichtet.

Im übrigen ist es ein gutes Gefühl, wenn man weiß das das Wasser kontroliert überläuft 
und nicht im Garten oder noch schlimmer im Nachbarsgarten landet.


----------



## jochen (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Überlauf*

Hallo Franz,

Bei mir war der Überlauf Pflicht um ruhig weiter schlafen zu können.   
Der Teich liegt an einer Seite ca. 1,5m neben dem Haus.  
Ich habe ein Loch durch der PVC-Folie geschnitten und ein KG Rohr senkrecht durchgesteckt, das Ganze dann mit einen PVC Kleber abgedichtet, und mit dem Oberwasserkanal verbunden.


----------



## Findling (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Überlauf*

Hallo Franz,

also ein Teich ohne Überlauf? Wohin soll denn das Wasser bei starkem Regen?
Das unkontrollierte Überlaufen und dadurch bedingtes "Versumpfen" (bei meinem Boden eher Verschlammen) der Teichumgebung wäre nicht mein Ding. 

Vor allem aber stellt sich die Frage, wohin wird bei deinem(!!!) Grundstück das überlaufende Wasser fließen? Wird es einfach im Umfeld des Teiches stehen bleiben und/oder versickern? Wird es evtl. als Oberflächenwasser in Richtung Haus laufen und dabei zu einem Problem werden? Wird es in Richtung der Nachbarn fließén und den hoffentlich vorhandenen nachbarschaftlichen Frieden gefährden? Das sind erst einmal Grundsatzfragen die du nur selbst beantworten kannst.

Ich habe den Überlauf meines Teiches eigentlich ganz einfach gestaltet:

Bei der Randgestaltung habe ich an einer Stelle (ca. 30 cm breit) die Folie nur bis zum gewünschten höchsten Wasserstand hochgezogen, dann nach außen umgelegt und einen - ebenfalls mit Folienresten ausgelegten - Graben an eine ungefährliche Stelle im Garten gezogen (bei meiner Hanglage in Richtung natürlicher Regenwasserabfluß/Straße). Bei starkem Regen läuft jetzt eben an einer Stelle etwas mehr Regenwasser in den Gully. 

Da mein Grundstück in diesem Bereich sowieso weiträumig mit großen Kieselsteinen/kleinen "Findlingen" ausgelegt ist, war das Verstecken kein Problem. 

Fazit: Nach meiner Meinung ist ein gezieltes Überlaufen auf jeden Fall wünschenswert. Wohin mit dem überlaufenden Wasser, das muss individuell vor Ort entschieden werden.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## coconut (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Überlauf*

Ja, also ich habe das Problem auch so in etwa gelöst!

Ich habe am Rand ebenfalls die Folie zur höchsten gewünschten Stelle des Wasserstandes gezogen, habe dann mit Backsteinen eine kleine Mauer aufgebaut (das es nicht so leer ausschaut, weil ich dort keine Pflanzen hatte)...

und im Falle eines Falles, rinnt das Wasser unter dem aufgebauten Mäuerchen weg in Richtung Wiese (haben ja genug Platz  )

Wobei ich gar nicht geahnt hatte, welche Wassermenge da wirklich überrinnt bei starkem Regen!

Also ein Überlauf war für mich selbstverständlich 

Na dann, viel Spaß beim bauen


----------



## rainthanner (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Überlauf*



__ Wels schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen
> muß ich eigentlich einen überlauf bauen?


 

Ja 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Lurch (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Überlauf*

Hallo
Ganz unkontrolliert sollte sich das Überwasser nicht auf deinem Grundstück, oder gar zum Nachbarn verteilen.
Mine Lösung ist, an einer Stelle ca. 50 cm Breit ist die Teichfolie niedriger als am restlichen Ufer. Die Stelle ist wegen der Fischflucht mit großen Steinen versehen. Dort tritt das Wasser über und versickert dann im Erdreich (Sickerkies). Am Randbereich der Sickerstelle stehen Stauden die auch mal nasse Füße vertragen. Weiterer Bereich ist der restliche Garten ca. 
300 m³. 
Da ich einen Sandig leicht Lehmigen Boden hab macht das versickern kein Probleme. Der Teichüberlauf ist auch weit genug vom  Haus entfernt. 
Mein Teich hat keine Wasserzuleitung, nur der Regen der vom Himmel fällt bringt den Teich zum überlaufen. 

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Mink (7. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Überlauf*

Hi@all,
ich habe den Überlauf am Schwerkraftfilter angebracht.
Finde das ganz gut, weil so bleibt der Rand Komplett unbeschadet und man sieht nix.
Habe einfach ein stehende leitung in die letzten Filterkammer montiert und diese direkt in die Spülleitung und in die Sickergrube.

Vielleicht auch was für dich!?

Lieben Gruß
Martin


----------

